# Blue marlin on the Pair-a-Dice



## rippndrag (Dec 30, 2008)

Wanted to share the report from yesterday 9/3 . Left destin in search of pretty water , pulled the boat back 50 miles south on a nice little rip we found, water was blue - green a little grass and tons of bait . Saw a few tunas jumping and a large # of whales working the area . We worked the rip with two others boats that managed to catch a few nice dolphins and a couple of whites. One boat caught 2 whites and the other caught 1, This was all by 10am by this time we have caught nothing and I was getting pissed !!! We saw a small blue at about 9 oclock that was not interested. At about 10:30 a nice blue came up on the right rigger and it was game on , he ate a small Balck Bart on a Talica 16 , the smallest reel we had out of course. He put on an awsome show and a managed to get about 30 seconds of it on film . We managed to land the fish after about 2 hrs on the small set up . Ended up with 2 small dolphins and a blue and back at the dock by 2:30 cant beat that . The fishing was really good for us and the other two boats working the line . Bite shut down by 1:00 . Here is some of the footage I shot while trying to back down on the fish.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the post and congrates on the blue.Sounds like the bite was on. Gene


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great job


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

GREAT JOB ON THE BLUE GUYS!!!:thumbup: GREAT TOP ACTION.


----------



## nfo2na (Aug 4, 2009)

Pretty work!


----------



## flatdangerous (Aug 21, 2009)

We were the other little boat that was out there with you. The fishing was great ended up with two whites and four nice dolphin in the 20 to 30 pound range. We had to be back early and sounds like we may the right call leaving around 1pm. Congrats on the blue it put on a great show. Lots of jumps looked like the water wash exploding behind your boat.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice video. Grats!


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

I am very jealous. We went out the same day and didn't catch crap.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Pretty work!


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

nice work ... gary or travis?


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Blue Marlin*

Congrats on the Blue. I limited out trip to 40 miles So. of Destin and was in Real Green water with hints of current and tiny bonita and microscopic flyers, good to hear I was just 10 miles short. I enjoyed your footage.


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

That was Gary, we went overnight on the Bertram Sunday and Monday and i got my @$$ handed to me by a 150 pd yellowfin on a shimano Talica 16 for 2 hours and then a shark got her.


----------

